# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.

## usef64

با سلام.
دوستان من موقع کار با central administration این خطا رو دارم:

HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.

علت چیه؟ توی IIS هم ، application pool رو دیدم، استارته.

----------


## feri10

دوست گرامی این مشکل معمولا به دولیله.
یکی اینکه همون Application Pool توی IIS متوقف میشه.
و یکی هم که احتمالا مشکل شماست با یوزری که وارد می شین انقضای پسوردش تموم شده و باید پسورد یوزر را عوض کنید.

----------


## usef64

ممنون.
من قبل از زدن این بست، سرچ زدم و هر دوی اینها رو که توی یه سری سایت هم گفته شده بود ،چک کردم، علت این دو تا نبود. دیگه چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## feri10

دوست گرامی شما این مشکل را فقط با Central دارید یا با خود سایت های شیرپوینت هم همین مشکل وجود دارد؟

----------


## usef64

من تازه spoint رو نصب کرده بودم و یک سایت باهاش بالا آورده بودم. و الان متاسفانه url شو یادم نیست که تست کنم

----------


## BandeKHoda

سلام
اگه به صورت local نصب کردی میتونی با http://localhost سایت اصلی رو ببینی
اگه رو شبک نصب شده بجای آدرس بالا اسم کامپیوتر یا آدرس آی پی رو بنویس

اگه سنترال ادمین بالا نمیاد، ممکنه مشکل از ارتباط با دیتابیس باشه
اگ به صورت standalone نصب کردی رو همون سیستم در حال اجرا بودن دیتابیس رو چک کن، اگه به صورت farm نصب کردی اجرا بودن دیتابیس و دسترسی ها رو چک کن

----------


## feri10

> من تازه spoint رو نصب کرده بودم و یک سایت باهاش بالا آورده بودم. و الان متاسفانه url شو یادم نیست که تست کنم


اسم کامپیوترتون را به تنهایی و با پسوند Sites امتحان کنید اگر تغییرش نداده باشید.

----------


## usef64

من url رو زدم، باز هم همون خطای 503 رو میده.
DB رو هم چک کردم، با یوزر sa اومد بالا.

----------


## BandeKHoda

دیتابیس رو سیستم خودته؟

میتونی با استفاده از sharepoint 2010 configuration wizard همه چیز رو دوباره تنظیم کنی

----------

